# Coop Remodel



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

OK...the coop is only about a month old and I have already remodeled it! How many of yall have done likewise??? I moved the "egg room" to the outside of the coop to make room for another roost pole inside.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I need to remodel. I just have a plain A frame. I would love to build a seperate duck/goose coop, and go with a raised floor, taller, and more rectangle.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I need to remodel. I just have a plain A frame. I would love to build a seperate duck/goose coop, and go with a raised floor, taller, and more rectangle.


Thankfully, she likes the new egg laying room. Waiting for the other one to give her approval.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Egg laying room. Lol. Great!


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

I was thinking the same and have the nest area outside the aviary (run) putting in an extra perch and I could maybe introduce another pair to my small family


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

EFFECTIVELY....that "remodel" allows room for MORE CHICKENS at very little coop-cost.
_*GOOD*_* THINKING !!! *
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> EFFECTIVELY....that "remodel" allows room for MORE CHICKENS at very little coop-cost.
> GOOD THINKING !!!
> -ReTIRED-


Not sure more will becoming. I think one of my hens is gonna be a him! Will have to deal with neighbors if so.  After that we will see about more.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

kenkirkley said:


> Not sure more will becoming. I think one of my hens is gonna be a him! Will have to deal with neighbors if so.  After that we will see about more.


Ken...,
Unless things have changed a lot in your part of South Carolina, _since I was there last,_ I wouldn't expect that you would have ANY problems with your neighbors regarding a rooster.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Ken...,
> Unless things have changed a lot in your part of South Carolina, since I was there last, I wouldn't expect that you would have ANY problems with your neighbors regarding a rooster.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


I don't think so either. But, I do want to be a good neighbor and IF there is a problem I'll find him a home.


----------

